# Schlüsselschalter M22 mit Schließanlage



## buffi4711 (1 Februar 2016)

Hallo, ich suche nach einem Schlüsselschalter der mit einem Schlüssel aus einer Schließanlage betätigen läst.
Gibt es da was von Eton oder Siemens?
Oder wie löst Ihr solche Aufgaben?


----------



## ThorstenD2 (1 Februar 2016)

M22,5er Loch wird schwer.

Profilhalbzylinder in so ein AufputzGehäuse für Schlüsselschalter für elektrische Garagentorantriebe würde mir einfallen.

Ansonsten die Siemens SSG10 sind ja auch eher kleine Profilzylinder

http://www.eibmarkt.com/de/products...serLocale=DE&gclid=CIqx44mo18oCFUmeGwodtw8MOQ


----------



## holgermaik (1 Februar 2016)

> Oder wie löst Ihr solche Aufgaben?


Wir setzen Siemens aus der 3SB Serie ein. Allerdings mit einer einem Sonderschloss von Zeiss Ikon, damit es zu unserer Schließanlage passt. (Sind alles Schlüssselschalter keine Türschlösser)
Nachteil: Sonderbestellung, Sonderwartezeit, Sonderpreis!

Holger


----------



## winnman (1 Februar 2016)

Wir nutzen K&N Schalter da kann ein Standard Halbzylinder eingebaut werden, braucht aber entsprechend großen Ausschnitt im Schaltschrank.


----------



## egro (1 Februar 2016)

Frag doch mal beim Schlüssel(Zylinder-)-Hersteller nach.

Aber das 22er-Loch reicht sicher nicht.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (2 Februar 2016)

Ich denke auch das es platzmässig eng wird. Kann mich aber erinnern das im alten Eaton Katalog auch was von Schliessanlage stand. Würde einfach mal die entsprechenden Firmen anschreiben und nachfragen.


----------



## Blockmove (2 Februar 2016)

Wir haben auch für solche Anwendungen Siemens mit Zeiss Ikon.
Die Wartezeiten sind aber erheblich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## buffi4711 (2 Februar 2016)

Ja das befürchte ich auch, das 22mm etwas klein sein wird, an Schlüsselschalter für Garagentorantriebe hatte ich auch schon gedacht, die sind dann auch Aufputz und manipulationssicher erhältlich!
Aber waretn wir ab was der Vertrieb von Siemens dazu sagt!


----------



## Uwe Schröder (6 Februar 2016)

Hallo!
Hier das Formular:
ftp://ftp.moeller.net/DOCUMENTATION/AWA_INSTRUCTIONS/IL04716002Z2015_02.pdf

mfg Uwe


----------



## buffi4711 (23 April 2018)

Hallo,

wir setzten dan den Schalter CA10 A201 -600 *E von Kraus & Naimer GmbH ein.
Da passt ein Standart Schließylinder rein. Bei uns in Stellung ein verriegelt, so das der Schlüssel drin bleiben muss.


----------



## Zoro (23 Juni 2018)

Klingt sehr interessant!Mir würde soetwas auch gefallen.
Ich hab' mir allerdings solche Türklinken wie hier gekauft.
Währe es also möglich das solche Schlüsselschalter auch für meine Turklinken passen würde oder dann eher nicht!
Ich kenn' mich da echt nicht gut aus,und bitte lacht mich nicht aus,wenn ich total daneben liege 
Hatte eben noch nie mit solchen Sachen zu tun gehabt,aber seit ich eine eigene Wohnung bezogen habe,muss ich auch einwenig selbstständiger werden.
Ich hoff' ihr versteht was ich meine...

Also,wo genau kann mann den Schlüsselschalter finden!?Und vor allen würde es mich interessieren,wieviel es kostet.
Sollte ich tatsächlich einen finden,hoffe ich das ich es auch allein schaffe es zumontieren!

LG


----------

